# Well, its been 36 days and no babies.



## daniel-delarosa (Oct 13, 2011)

I sure thought my doe was carrying.  She was looking bigger and bigger every day, but I guess it was all in my head!   Reckon it is safe to say she is ready to try to breed again?


----------



## brentr (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes.  No babies by day 36 you are definitely in the clear to breed her again.  Better luck this time around!  I'm dealing with a doe that is proving tough to get pregnant myself, so here's good luck for both of us!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 14, 2011)

Wishing you both luck on your does.


----------



## lovinglife (Oct 14, 2011)

I am having the same issues, she will see the buck tomorrow.  crossing fingers....  LOL


----------



## Genipher (Oct 14, 2011)

I stuck one of our does (Sunny) in with the buck and they both did great. Doe #2 (Honey)? Not so great. The buck keeps trying but he keeps going after Honey's head. She flattens out for him but I'm not sure the buck is succeeding with her (when he does get after the right area!). 
Does the buck _HAVE _to fall off and grunt to be successful? He fell off after mating with Sunny, but not with Honey. Also, he tried to bite Honey's neck during "the act". Is that normal?

Anyway, I'm _guessing _Sunny is bred...and maybe Honey is pregnant too. It's so hard being new at this! Does it get easier?


----------



## oneacrefarm (Oct 14, 2011)

Usually that "grunt/fall off" means that he effectively completed his mission....  I would be doubtful if I did not see it.


----------



## Genipher (Oct 14, 2011)

Nuts. Guess I'll try with Honey again tomorrow morning. Wish she was as easy as her "sister-wife".


----------

